# Beginning of a collection of Etudes, perhaps



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Been hammering out this tune on the piano. Forgive the choppy technique, I've been pushing myself with this one.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Invest in a better mic! But its bloody good. I find it quite difficult to write these heavy and fast passages - it all ends up sounding like a big goop of sounds. 

On a second listen, it kinda has a slight Rachmaninoff Trio Elegiaque No. 2 spirit to it, except this is furious and powerful. I'm only not sure if I liked the final hit - I liked the way it trailed off into silence better.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I'll echo what Samuel said, I like this one, it has power, but I can't quite make out what the left hand is doing a lot of the time. It seems like a lot of rolling arpeggios over just one octave is that right? This is giving it a bit of a muddy feel, that might just be the quality of the recording though, although if you took some of those arpeggios over two octaves, that might provide some more versatility and drama and give it a less muddy feeling.

Do you write your work out, it would be really interesting to see the score.

Good work


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

MarkMcD said:


> I think I'll echo what Samuel said, I like this one, it has power, but I can't quite make out what the left hand is doing a lot of the time. It seems like a lot of rolling arpeggios over just one octave is that right? This is giving it a bit of a muddy feel, that might just be the quality of the recording though, although if you took some of those arpeggios over two octaves, that might provide some more versatility and drama and give it a less muddy feeling.
> 
> Do you write your work out, it would be really interesting to see the score.
> 
> Good work


Yeah, the left hand is actually doing 2 octave arpeggios that descend chromatically. A lot of the muddiness is due to the mic, which is my phone xD


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

And I don't write my work out until I have a final idea I'm happy with


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

> And I don't write my work out until I have a final idea I'm happy with


That's great. I have to do it the opposite way. Shostakovich said that a good composer must never write music at the piano - that is, not to start writing it until the idea is complete in one's mind. Of course, not all of us have the genius that he had, but I wish that I could at least meet him halfway. I never manage to get more than a melodic idea before I take my sheet music and start recording!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Samuel Kristopher said:


> That's great. I have to do it the opposite way. Shostakovich said that a good composer must never write music at the piano - that is, not to start writing it until the idea is complete in one's mind. Of course, not all of us have the genius that he had, but I wish that I could at least meet him halfway. I never manage to get more than a melodic idea before I take my sheet music and start recording!


Snap! LOL
I usually have some nebulous idea of what I want, but I can't keep that much in my head long before I loose it or it morphs too much so it's straight to Sibelius, that's where it starts to grow. 
Not that I'm at all jealous much lol


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

There's no one way, and definitely no one right way to compose. Otherwise that "book" would have been written long ago and we'd all be following its rules.


----------

